# Is this sick or funny?



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Found the following on another website. Despite knowing its just wrong, I still found it a bit humorous. But then again I've always had the opinion that laughter is just the natural response to pain.

This banner -->


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Pretty sick. :lol:


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Since I'm sick, I found it funny.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Your missing a "dumb" option, so I voted for sick.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't see anything.....

Or maybe my Firewall assumed it was sick and blocked it? Must fall under the "Tasteless" Category!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Funny.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_I don't see anything....._

I am refering to the attached image/banner -- right above my signature.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I was amused.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Very amusing if you lost somebody who commited sucide with a gun.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike. It's pretty tasteless. I lost a cousin to a handgun suicide. She left behind 2 young children and a husband. Years later the family is still in great pain.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

No banner visible. I'll try at home. It seems my assumption is correct, my work firewall found it sick, and decided to hide it from me!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I may have deleted the link if I could see it in the first place. :shrug:

:grin:


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I can see it at home. Yes, it's damn sick and not even funny.

What, is it supposed to be a slam against the gun industry? 

Since when is suicide funny?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Suicide is Hilarious yo!


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Just in case anyone else is blocked, it says...

"Are you sad? Are you depressed? If so, we can help" juxtaposed against images of despondent teens. Then the 'killer punchline'....

When nobody loves you: www.smith-wesson.com.

Real funny stuff..........


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey! S&W has my home insurance coverage. :glasses:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Since my father took his life with a shotgun I fail to see the humor in something like this.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Suicide in general is not funny to anyone who's lost a loved one in that manner.

My adoptive mother killed herself 15 years ago this month.

I didn't find it funny. I found it pathetic and that it spoke volumes about the author, whomever that may be.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

You Don't have and option for me. I think it's wrong and disrespectful. A fellow, former co-worker, friend, and brother shot himself in my office old office. I have never stepped a foot in that room since. :crying_sa


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks to all of you for all the feedback folks. Looks like the author took the graphic off his site.

I'm having a debate with this person on another site, and wanted some feedback as to how others who saw the graphic would feel. As I mentioned, I *knew* it was wrong, and the reasons folks gave are just the sort of answers I was looking for. 

Despite this, I couldn't help finding it amusing myself. But I've never had a close friend kill themselves either.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Neither have I, but it's still sick.


----------

